

Show HN: Epistemonikos, a Health search engine in 9 languages - clb22
http://andesbeat.com/2012/08/21/epistemonikos-the-most-efficient-health-search-engine-in-9-languages/

======
evoxed
Took a couple of clickthroughs to find out just _which_ languages are
supported. I saw the list on the top navbar (under Languages), but this was a
little worrying: >We are different from any other site, since all the
information is translated in all languages.

 _Who/what_ is translating your results? Assuming it's machine translated,
this should be noted in an obvious place since I suspect there will be mixed
feelings about it. "Localized results" seems more appropriate unless I'm
missing a whole lot behind the scenes.

